# puppy questions



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Our boy is now 13 weeks old. He is an intelligent puppy and learns things very fast. I am hoping to get some feedback on a few things and would appreciate your comments. 

1) when does everyone cut the feeding from three to two? Our breeder here in France says we can do it now, a well-known breeder in Canada recommends 7 months of age-I have to say my puppy is always hungry! he never says no to full and around feeding time he goes crazzyyyyy..

2) What is a typical schedule for a vizsla puppy at this age? What are some good habits to teach the pup while he is so young and willing to learn?

3) Can I start giving my pup yogurt, kong filled with treats and other treats? So far we have stuck to kibble as he had some health issues. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

1. There's a chance he'll start rejecting food at one of his meals or he'll start looking a little rotund and you'll know to cut out one of the meals. 

I got Scout at 10.5 weeks and started her off with only two meals, but she was also getting additional food from lots of training sessions during the day. Then at 8 months, I believe, I dropped her down to one meal in the evening and that's worked out well for us. 

2. As far as habits--continue to handle every part of his body to desensitize him and along with handling-grooming. Make baths, nail clipping, ear and teeth cleanings as enjoyable as possible. Enforce how you want him to greet people, waiting at doors, car manners. How to calm down. I'm sure others will have more to add here.

3. Play it by ear and add it gradually, but sure. I used kongs or hand feeding exclusively for meal delivery for a long time.


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi einspänner,
Thanks for your reply. He never rejects food, never! He is always hungry! ;DI am thinking about cutting his food to two feeding as it is easier for potty breaks... What kind of things do you put in the kong. 
Thanks,


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He's got a lot of growing to do, so he needs that appetite!  
I used kibble, pieces of meat, dried liver, treats, carrots, berries, yogurt, pumpkin puree, and peanut butter. For the next pup I'll try raw ground meats mixed with cottage cheese or coconut oil. Try sticking it in the freezer, too!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I started at 6 months with my dogs, from 2 to 3 meals per day, just increased the portions.
training commands can differ as to what you expect in the future from your pup, ie, mine were always going to be working dogs so I engineer my commands and training towards that aim, primary command is "stop", that's one peep on the whistle with a raised open palm of my hand
treats is ..loads of love, praise and affection for obeying above


----------

